

Startups: Get All the Analytics You Can - ryankelly
http://www.pearanalytics.com/blog/2010/startups-get-all-the-analytics-you-can/

======
paulgb
I hope that as an analytical person, you're tracking how many people leave the
page without finishing the story after the interrupting pop-up. If so, I'm
happy to be a data point in that table.

------
ryankelly
Ouch! We're desparately trying to get people from the blog over the product,
and we've been testing several tactics, and I'm fairly certain this isn't the
one that will stay :)

